# Freud 94-150 Door System Bit Set



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi.

I am considering buying the Freud 94-150 Door System bit set, because I want the variable facility of using thicknesses of rail and stile other than the 3/4" standard.
I also want to be able to rout grooves suitable for glass panels instead of raised panels. Freud list a separate cutter just for grooves for glass, but it's not clear whether it's needed as an extra with the 5 piece set. Does anyone have one of these sets? Does anyone know if the 'extra' cutter is required for glass?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alan
Glass comes in so many thicknesses,so I think first you need to determine which thickness bit you need

I looked up the Freud 94-150 system the way I read it the glass cutter is optional


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Alan
> Glass comes in so many thicknesses,so I think first you need to determine which thickness bit you need
> 
> I looked up the Freud 94-150 system the way I read it the glass cutter is optional


The glass cutter certainly is optional, but I can't figure if that's only with the 3 bit sets and whether it's included or built in with the 5 bit sets.

As they only offer a single glass cutter, I presume that it's the smallest likely groove for glass and if you want a bigger groove, you make a single pass, then alter the cutter height and make a second pass to widen the groove. That's the only way I can see it would work for a single cutter.

The entire system description is ambiguous and confusing. 

I'm hoping that I may be able to speak with someone who knows at Freud UK, on Monday. There doesn't seem to be a UK distributor, so I was going to purchase from Rockler, but their info on the sets is even worse and I can't find a tech support phone number.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3-Pc Glass Panel Door Set

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IPjkzhSEYc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzndxVtDV4I

==


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> 3-Pc Glass Panel Door Set
> 
> Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Glass Panel Doors Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 1 - YouTube
> Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Glass Panel Doors Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 3 - YouTube
> ...


Very useful demos. Here's the link to the missing part 2, if anyone else who's following this needs it:

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Glass Panel Doors Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 2 - YouTube

The Sommerfeld set is a lot cheaper than the Freud, but it doesn't look as if you can shim it for different thickness frames, like the Freud. I really need to be able to cope with varying thicknesses, as a (say) room entrance door would be much thicker than a cabinet door and even some cabinet doors would not look 'right' if they were the same thickness as other cabinet doors.

I need to do some more research yet, but thanks for those links, they're a good indication of usable techniques and some ideas that had not occurred to me.


----------

